# Opener Pics



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

We awoke to a pretty good rain in Grand Forks. Long story short ... 4-wheeler and trailer stuck ... lots of mud. Seven birds for 3 guys. Our field had birds pouring in the past week, but not so much today. However, we had all kinds of dumba$$es ditch-hunting between our field and the roost. Some of these guys were skybusting honkers well over 100 yards in the air ... I don't think they got a bird. :eyeroll:

My lab Harley made 7 great retrieves - only his second time on geese. That was well worth the hassle in itself. Here are some pics:

[siteimg]2396[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2397[/siteimg]


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

congratuation :beer:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice job fellas!!! Great looking dog! Good job Mike, I know it must have been hard to keep Josh from retrieving the birds before the dog could get them!!! :lol: Great pictures, sorry I couldn't make it but I'll be there on Monday! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats on the birds :beer:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Great smiles and pictures. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Better day then I had (had to work) congrats :beer: :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Here are some more from Sunday ... great thing I had the pooch we had 2 cripples sail on us into CRP. Harley found both thankfully.

[siteimg]2403[/siteimg]


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Glad your getting into them. Wish I could have produced some for ya!! Maybe I should head your direction so you can show me the way! 8)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Its good to see some guys are shooting birds. I didnt kill a one all weekend.  :wink:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Looking good....great job! Were the ducks out more this morning? I'll be after them tomorrow..save some for me. :wink:


----------



## ganderwacker (Sep 17, 2005)

Good work!!!! Today was the last day of our early goose season here in central New York. No sooner did we get the dekes out of the trailer and set up, we heard thunder off in the distance then it started raining.... real hard.Never rode out a bad thunder storm on my back in the middle of a corn field with a lightnin rod in my hands. Did manage four geese between storms.Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in awhile.Good luck the rest of the season


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

We had geese all over us today but we couldn't hit the broad side of a barn much less the dang geese. I could however hit a duck or two. go figure. We had six or seven chances and just couldn't connect.

I am pretty happy though being this is the first year that I have decoyed geese. Hopefully next weekend will be better. Met a rancher that told me I could hunt in his pasture and in his millet field as long as his cattle aren't right there. Was a real nice young guy.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Monday's hunt - 27 Sept.

Birds decoyed great ... got some good video footage of shooting some lessers...

[siteimg]2422[/siteimg]


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Nice work fellas!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> PostPosted: Mon Sep 26, 2005 9:37 pm Post subject:
> Reply with quote
> Monday's hunt - 27 Sept.


Mike are you in a different time zone or something because I think it is the 26 Sept?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Springer - you are correct. I am way off ... lack of sleep is screwing w/ my head! I meant 26 Sept :beer:


----------

